# three meals with red meat, "Fatty" looking poops



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

good morning all,
I have begun adding in some ground chuck to my boys raw meals. We've been eating the ground chuck for three meals now and I noticed his poops last night and this morning were "fatty" looking.

I don't mean wearing an bathing suit that's to small, but they had a "fatty" looking shine on them, like a coating they usualy don't have. 

I have been feeding ground chuck roast that I bought and ground myself. It was full fat (not lean) and was pretty fatty even for a chuck roast.

Is this "fatty" coating on his poop from too much fat in the GB?

His raw diet has been fairly lean so far, and I'm thinking that maybe the sudden burst of beef fat contributed to the shiny poops. 

any other ideas on what might be causing the 'fatty" looking poops. 

any advice on these oddly shiny poops would be nice.
thanks, 
-c and midnight


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is that all he's had for three meals in a row - ground BONELESS meat?

If so then the reason it looks shiny is because there's no bone in his diet to firm it up.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

no not just ground chuck, but I reduced his chicken RMB and MM by 25% and added in the Ground Beef to bring it back to his meal weight.I wanted to diversify his protein sources. 

Also he gets 1 ounce of chicken liver with each meal. I just started the liver last week and it didn't affect his poops. 

The poops aren't loose, just shiny.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think that shiny poop is from to much fat. my dogs aren't on raw but i do give them 100% ground beef. i can get it extra lean but the regular ground seems to work. they love the ground beef raw. can you cut the fat out of the chuck or trim it some before grounding?


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah I think thats what I do next time...trim some of the fat before grinding. 

I left all the fat in because I was thinking "well chicken is pretty lean and we did just up our daily run mileage to 6mi a day maybe he needs the extra fat...."


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

No, don't remove the fat - they need it.

If you are using a high fat content raw item then you simply feed less of it and make up the volume with a lower fat item.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: three meals with red meat, "Fatty" looking poo*

thanks! I'm still new to the raw stuff. i will cut back to 15% by weight of ground beef and put in more chicken RMB...he had his first chicken necks and backs last night and loved the crunchy crunchy from both of them.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Doerak would expel very fatty stool if I feed him too much pork, which is pretty fatty to start with. Not like you describe with just a sheen, his poop was loose and fatty. I think as long as the poops remain solid you're okay. Just as long as you know that too much fat (60% or more ) in a diet for prolonged periods can cause pancreatitis. http://www.provet.co.uk/health/diseases/git-pancreat.htm And then there's the evil turkey drippings that have killed dogs. I think you're okay.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Was going to say the same thing -- bring your dog right to the vet's for a blood test. Don't want to sound crazy, but my Girl had some peanut butter at night and the next morning she was going into shock - staring into space ready to -- anyway scooped her up fast to the vet's for IV, xray & bloodwork. Bottom line too much fat - lead to Pancreatitis.

Normal feces: firm & brown in color

Watch for: feces that are: loose,black,clay-colored, bloody, streaked with mucus, have a foul odor or extremely large in volume.

My dog's was shiny like it was wrapped in sarah wrap

Sorry for getting graphic, but now watch mine like a hawk - she is only on I/D food.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks ya'll. he ate his pm meal with only 10% of the ground chuck per total meal weight. His after diner poop was far less "fatty" looking, only having the slightest "shine" to it and (I will admit it) when I poked it with a stick it still was a good consistency. I'm gonna keep at 10% of the fatty red meat mixture for the next two meals. 

I think he was just not used to the higher fat content of the 25% ground chuck I had him on for the first three meals with red meat. 

thanks for the support.
-c and midnight


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The fatty looking shine is mucus and can be from parasites or inflammation/irritation in the digestive tract. Since it happened just after a diet change, I agree with the others that it was likely too much fat that irritated the digestive tract. 

I would only be concerned if it continued but it sounds like you have got that under control.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I feed again this morning with only 10% of total meal wieght as the fatty GB mixture. His post AM meal poop was back to normal, and even upon close inspection and poking with a stick I couldn't find any of the shiny mucus stuff. 

Ya'll might find this funny. As I was walking him (I have a fenced yard, but he prefers to poop on walks) and he pooped I didn't even notice that we were near a school bus stop. So I bend over and pull out my pocket knife to carve a wee little spear out of a stick to use a "poop inspection tool" and proceed to biopsy the still steaming poo. I checked it good too, as i was reading on pancreatitis last night and I wanted to be **** sure it was just too much fat. 

As soon as I finish checking the poop and baggin it I hear a school bus pull off and see like 5 kids staring out the back window right at me! I'm sure it looked quite odd, as i was stumbling down the street with a large dog, holding a coffee mug in one hand and performing field surgery on poo with the other. I wish I could have been a fly on the wall to hear what they were talking about! hahaha

He appears back to normal, but if it happens again without a diet change I'll have him checked for pancreatitis. 

I think it was just a reaction to the sudden additon of a very fatty protein to his, until now, fairly lean RAW diet. However he's had no other reaction to the ground beef mixture so I'm going to it in the RAW rotation. 

thanks,
-c and midnight


----------

